# Maison Chat Noir - July '12



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, it seems Belgium is all the rage at the moment. We're obsessed with it, and have managed to book another two Belgium trips either side of our Berlin trip, phew! 

Here's a little one I thought I'd throw in, in the mean time. 

Visited with Priority 7 (Hats off for him finding it) UrbexDad (Cheers for driving) and Covert-Urbex 

The light was drawing in, and this was to be our last site of the day. So not only would this be a mooch round an abandoned space, it’d also be us looking for somewhere to sleep / pitch tents for the night. 







Beautiful light inside:





Inside it was getting really dark, so apologies for the light painted ‘moody’ pics. I know I could have doubled the exposure and made them look like daylight, but that’s not what I’m about. 





















The day had been long, and this was the fifth explore of the day. I was tired and complacent, which is never a good thing in a derelict building. It wasn’t long before I’d sliced myself open quite badly on some glass. Dedication is… bleeding heavily, but waiting for the 30 sec exposure to end to check the shot before finding your first aid kit! 






Portrait in the drawing room. Someone had written “Patrick” in the dust on the mirror, it wasn’t that obvious, but as soon as I shined my torch on it, a massive “Patrick” was emblazoned across the ceiling. 





The upstairs bedrooms: Blue for a boy. 





And pink for a girl: 















We made our way back down, and stood around debating where to sleep for the night. While we were chatting we were all still firing off a few selfies to remember the house by. 






Cheers For looking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 8, 2012)

Fantastic shots and location yet again!
So this is the place that you broke a nail on then  Glad it was nothing major though mate!


----------



## mookster (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a good chateau this, not much in it compared to others but it's relatively intact and the staircase/cubist hall floor is worth the photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2012)

mookster said:


> It's a good chateau this, not much in it compared to others but it's relatively intact and the staircase/cubist hall floor is worth the photos.



Cheers, it's turning out a lot of the european stuff is all about the stairs! 

It was just a small slice, but always shocks you to see yourself dripping! Pays to keep up to date on your tetnus!


----------



## mookster (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, the mirror has 'Bon Anniversaire Patrick' scratched into it by the way, there must have been one big party there or something....


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 8, 2012)

*Very nice that!
Although it does look like youre takin a leak in that fireplace... *


----------



## krela (Aug 8, 2012)

Take only photos, leave only blood drops.

I see you're contributing to the mainland fascination for dereliction themed gore.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Very nice that!
> Although it does look like youre takin a leak in that fireplace... *



Lol, I thought that just after I'd taken it! I was trying to hide the torch I was waggling. I swear I heard someone say "can you tell he's been to Chernobyl, it's glowing"


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics of a grand place thanks for sharing with us .


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely shot dude here are some of mine, its worth mentioning that Osfa NL actually offered this location up to me and I think Mookster may have offer too but its all a blur now thanks anyway guys for any help either of you offered I know the guys and I are grateful for your assistance in making the weekend such a success....


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 8, 2012)

Great pics P7 no. 2 is just WOW ! nicely done .


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 8, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Lol, I thought that just after I'd taken it! I was trying to hide the torch I was waggling. I swear I heard someone say "can you tell he's been to Chernobyl, it's glowing"



Thats an interesting name for it bud "alright darlin' wanna see ma torch ???"


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Great pics P7 no. 2 is just WOW ! nicely done .



Thats my fave too. Wish I'd got some wider shots in the hall. Will have to go back  
Fantastic set of shots dude!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 9, 2012)

yet another brill report with ace pics...love the bath shot p7..some fab light in there too pic 2 urban x


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 9, 2012)

Two great reports thanks both.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 9, 2012)

Great shots chaps. Looks like an interesting wander


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 9, 2012)

both sets are stunning what a place, the cubist floor is mental love it


----------



## Carlh (Aug 9, 2012)

spooky place! great pics


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG....

What happend overthere... (I don't mean the bleeding for your passion)....

Compared to a year ago it really went down hill....

But that floor 

I was there @ dawn and the light made me confused coming down the stairs.... actually looked twice where to place my feet


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sure I'd have fallen over on that floor. Nice post by OsFa showing the before & after comparison. We should have more of those style links in our reports.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 9, 2012)

Fantastic shots P7! Love that colour external especially


----------



## pumice (Aug 9, 2012)

Lovely shots there! Nice report.


----------



## urbexdad (Aug 12, 2012)

Cracking pics mate.....rounded off the day brilliantly !!!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 12, 2012)

I love Belgian buildings to bits! Nice stuff there fellas.


----------

